# Show Us Your Rack!  Your ABT Rack, That Is!



## rabbithutch (May 31, 2013)

I'd like to see a whole long thread with pics of everyone's ABT racks.  I bought a little POS one I've since thrown away, but I've decided that letting them melt and run all over the grill or into an aluminum pan is no longer my 'style'.

So!  Show me your rack!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 14, 2013)

smoking tools 002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 14, 2013





   Bob, here's my "el-cheapo" ABT holder. Holes appox. 1/2" are too small for a decent size Jalapeno....













smoking tools 003.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 14, 2013


















smoking tools 001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 14, 2013





 I now make them from Alum. pans (2" deep X 7"X9") and poke bigger holes in it... fits better.And disposable when messy ...


----------



## ndinadis (Jun 23, 2013)

oldschoolbbq said:


> I now make them from Alum. pans (2" deep X 7"X9") and poke bigger holes in it... fits better.And disposable when messy ...


Can you post a picture of one in use so I can try and replicate


----------



## truckerbob (Nov 17, 2013)

Damn, now I've got to put my shirt back on... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Im curious to see what people are using as well, and what sized holes work best.  Im thinking about stealing a couple of the wife's old cookie sheets and making some home made racks.


----------



## ellymae (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is the bigger of the 2 I use. Both are stainless.













DSC_0417-1.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Nov 17, 2013


















DSC_0419-1.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Nov 17, 2013






Of course, if I boat them, they just go on the grill...













ABTsontheEgg.jpg



__ ellymae
__ Nov 17, 2013


----------



## rabbithutch (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a couple like those Stan showed but was never very happy with them.

I bought one like ellymae pictured.  It works better, but I cannot always find peppers small enough to stand up in the holes.  I think I might put it on the drill press and make some of the holes a bit larger.


----------

